# What is skeeter pee?



## JBH (Oct 8, 2010)

Sorry for the newb question, but what exactly is the skeeter pee everyone speaks of ?


----------



## Julie (Oct 8, 2010)

it is a lemon wine made from lemon concentrate and using a yeast slurry to start it. A yeast slurry is what you leave behind when you rack your wine from the primary to the secondary from a previous wine. Example would be if you made a blackberry wine and when you did your first racking from the primary to the secondary, what you have left is what you would use to start a skeeter pee with. 

Lon, the creator of skeeter pee, has a web site you can get the recipe from
www.skeeterpee.com


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 8, 2010)

JBH it is very addicting to make and consume. It's ready in about 2 months. You can also make it without a slurry too.


----------



## mxsteve625 (Oct 8, 2010)

Go to www.skeeterpee.com


----------

